
Podcast search engine with 15-30 second accuracy - 3villabs
http://www.castdex.com/
======
detaro
Website seems pretty broken? "Learn more" link is dead, massive loading times
mean I don't really want to spend time trying to find more.

Basic search function seems to work though. I think something like this would
be most useful to me if I could have it track my personal selection of
podcasts.

